# In Melbourne but thinking Perth or Brisbane??



## nikki1105 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi, I am looking for some advice, we currently live in Melbourne and to be honest I am quite disappointed with it, we should have done our homework better, the weather is rubbish, its very expensive, its dirty and there is alot of drugs and violence (yes I know you get this in most cities but...) So we are planning on moving, we are looking at Perth or Brisbane, Sunshine coast area maybe, just wondering if anyone could share there impression of these places in comparison to Melbourne??

Thanks


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Perth costs more and doesn't have the entertainment factor. Brisbane is full of white trash with no culture attached to it.

Both cities like the country have large drug problems like every Australian city.

This is Australia.


----------



## RioGirl13 (Sep 21, 2010)

nikki1105 said:


> Hi, I am looking for some advice, we currently live in Melbourne and to be honest I am quite disappointed with it, we should have done our homework better, the weather is rubbish, its very expensive, its dirty and there is alot of drugs and violence (yes I know you get this in most cities but...) So we are planning on moving, we are looking at Perth or Brisbane, Sunshine coast area maybe, just wondering if anyone could share there impression of these places in comparison to Melbourne??
> 
> Thanks


Perth is definitey much better for jobs due to our strong economy and support from the oil/gas and resources sector. Si it depends what type of work you would like to undertake. Yes Perth is alittle more expensive but the lifestyle is great. It's very rare to have some sort of gang violence and stuff like Sydney and Melbourne so I believe it is more safe than Melbourne and Sydney. We are more laid back here. Late night shopping or extended hours are on limited days however we are getting better in regards to that. The entertainment is not that big but you can find something to do though.

Big downside for me anyway is that plane tickets are much more expensive ex Perth if you want to go to the East for a holiday. That's why most WA based people tend to fly up to Asia anyway cause its way cheaper to fly there than domestic.

I guess the major thing is what do you want from a lifestyle? It all depends on what you want?


----------



## nikki1105 (Jan 4, 2009)

RioGirl13 said:


> Perth is definitey much better for jobs due to our strong economy and support from the oil/gas and resources sector. Si it depends what type of work you would like to undertake. Yes Perth is alittle more expensive but the lifestyle is great. It's very rare to have some sort of gang violence and stuff like Sydney and Melbourne so I believe it is more safe than Melbourne and Sydney. We are more laid back here. Late night shopping or extended hours are on limited days however we are getting better in regards to that. The entertainment is not that big but you can find something to do though.
> 
> Big downside for me anyway is that plane tickets are much more expensive ex Perth if you want to go to the East for a holiday. That's why most WA based people tend to fly up to Asia anyway cause its way cheaper to fly there than domestic.
> 
> I guess the major thing is what do you want from a lifestyle? It all depends on what you want?




Thanks for this, safety is a big aspect, we have 2 children and were living in the south of France before we came here, so the total lack of respect for people and property here has really shocked me. We left the UK originally because we didn't want to raise our children there, but feel like we have jumped out of the frying pan into the fire!! I had heard that shops dont open as long, but thats a small price to pay for a better lifestyle. When you say things are more expensive, do you mean shopping, houses dont appear to be. My husband has a commercial kitchen cleaning business here in Melbourne, we need to check if there would be enough work for him over there. I want the outside life, we have been stuck in our house for 6 months here, want to feel safe, and would like a garden big enough to swing a cat in (not that I choose to do that obviously)


----------



## nikki1105 (Jan 4, 2009)

Weebie said:


> Perth costs more and doesn't have the entertainment factor. Brisbane is full of white trash with no culture attached to it.
> 
> Both cities like the country have large drug problems like every Australian city.
> 
> This is Australia.


Wow, you make is sound so appealling lol


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

It's only a better lifestyle though if you have money to spend on housing. If you live in an outer suburb where many brits tend to buy into which are full of counsel housing and basically no Australians will live your still going to expect the same problems as you are now.

The equivilant housing price for a UK property thats 250-300k is $1 000 000 here.


----------



## Kate from Oz (Oct 31, 2010)

I've spent some time in Melbourne for work so know what you mean. I didn't like it much either. Lots of good stuff but didn't feel safe either.

I'm from Brisbane and there is a stark contrast in the feel of the two cities. I don't agree that it is full of white trash and lacks culture. 

It's certainly a much more laid back lifestyle than Melbourne but it has come a long way in the past 20 years. 

Sunshine Coast is lovely. 

I prefer Brisbane to Perth, because it's a lot closer to some of the other parts of Australia I enjoy in relation to flying time. 

I'd suggest maybe taking a holiday up here to get a feel for the place. I don't imagine you would feel as though you have to lock yourself indoors in the same way you feel you have to in Melbourne.

Weather up here (usually) is just beautiful although can get a bit humid in summer.


----------



## nikki1105 (Jan 4, 2009)

Weebie said:


> It's only a better lifestyle though if you have money to spend on housing. If you live in an outer suburb where many brits tend to buy into which are full of counsel housing and basically no Australians will live your still going to expect the same problems as you are now.
> 
> The equivilant housing price for a UK property thats 250-300k is $1 000 000 here.


I have to agree in Melbourne you certainly do not get an equivalant house that you would have in the UK, nothing like. You have lost me abit with the other comment though


----------



## nikki1105 (Jan 4, 2009)

Kate from Oz said:


> I've spent some time in Melbourne for work so know what you mean. I didn't like it much either. Lots of good stuff but didn't feel safe either.
> 
> I'm from Brisbane and there is a stark contrast in the feel of the two cities. I don't agree that it is full of white trash and lacks culture.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, yeah that is the plan we are going on a 4 week tour at christmas, to see how we feel, just hard to visit them both as they are so far from each other.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

nikki1105 said:


> I have to agree in Melbourne you certainly do not get an equivalant house that you would have in the UK, nothing like. You have lost me abit with the other comment though


Are both you and your partner working? Both partners really need to work in this country unlike Europe.


----------



## nikki1105 (Jan 4, 2009)

Weebie said:


> Are both you and your partner working? Both partners really need to work in this country unlike Europe.


No only my husband works, he has his own business, Im studying at the moment, but he earns plenty for us to live on, quite easily, and we are paying pretty high rent at the moment. Not commiting to buying until we are sure of where we want to be. But in all fairness but you can get a nice place for 700K just not with a sea view


----------



## Kate from Oz (Oct 31, 2010)

Nikki, keep in mind if travelling during Christmas that the heat might throw you around a bit. It's about the hottest and most humid time of the year for Brisbane. But beautiful and easily overcome with a swimming pool and air conditioning.

Maybe spend two weeks in Brisbane and then fly to Perth for the last two weeks on your way home. I think it's the only way you are going to know for sure what's absolutely perfect for you.

Check out the reputation of the schools in the areas you are thinking of as well. This can be a deciding factor as well for some people.


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

You definitely need both to be working in UK as well. I live in UK and its very rare to be able to be a sahm (Im not keen on being a benefits scrounger).


im not sure about white trash in brisbane, please describe white trash?


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

Kate from Oz said:


> I'd suggest maybe taking a holiday up here to get a feel for the place. I don't imagine you would feel as though you have to lock yourself indoors in the same way you feel you have to in Melbourne.
> 
> Weather up here (usually) is just beautiful although can get a bit humid in summer.


I agree with that, and check out the Brisbane Bayside. Great for families with kids.

The earlier comment about council housing is confusing, it isn't something that we see, but I assume there must be some somewhere. It is called Social Housing Programs here, or Housing Commission in some States (I think). But one compliant is that there isn't enough of it.


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

the redcliffe peninsular is nice and relatively cheap too.

I am from brisbane and never really went to redcliffe and its suburbs much. It was too far away and for older, retirees. I have just returned from visiting brisbane...in the two weeks we were there, we went to redcliffe and my 6 year old swam at suttons beach. I loved it. It is so family friendly and feels like the gold coast did 20 years ago. It certainly has had a spruce-up and had a great feel to it. The houses looked cheap (if you can use that word about houses).

That being said, we wont go there as we are after acreage when we go so are looking at brookfield and pullenvale (and gumdale).


----------



## nikki1105 (Jan 4, 2009)

temporary said:


> the redcliffe peninsular is nice and relatively cheap too.
> 
> I am from brisbane and never really went to redcliffe and its suburbs much. It was too far away and for older, retirees. I have just returned from visiting brisbane...in the two weeks we were there, we went to redcliffe and my 6 year old swam at suttons beach. I loved it. It is so family friendly and feels like the gold coast did 20 years ago. It certainly has had a spruce-up and had a great feel to it. The houses looked cheap (if you can use that word about houses).
> 
> That being said, we wont go there as we are after acreage when we go so are looking at brookfield and pullenvale (and gumdale).


Yeah we have that problem too, we had acreage in France but struggling to find it here without been in the middle of no where, tricky ticking all the boxes unless as previously stated you are millionares, which sadly we are not


----------



## Kate from Oz (Oct 31, 2010)

Brookfield and Pullenvale can be tough to get in and out of traffic wise during peak hour. There is really only one main road through. 

Have a look at areas like Clear Mountain, Samford, Mount Cotton, Bunya and the like for acreage that isn't too far a drive...Samford might be a bit further out depending on how far you go. The rest are reasonably easy drive during peak hour and not too far from the city as far as acreage properties go.


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks...we are looking at clear mountain soon . We spent some time looking at samford but the land is too hilly to be useable and its pretty far from the airport (where husband works), didnt think of bunya or mount cotton though...will look there as well. Also considering birkdale etc

Some people have recommended greenbank but ...er, no.


----------



## Kate from Oz (Oct 31, 2010)

temporary said:


> Thanks...we are looking at clear mountain soon . We spent some time looking at samford but the land is too hilly to be useable and its pretty far from the airport (where husband works), didnt think of bunya or mount cotton though...will look there as well. Also considering birkdale etc
> 
> Some people have recommended greenbank but ...er, no.


Welcome. Clear mountain is quite hilly in some spots as well, but nice.


----------



## ohaileagain (Aug 12, 2009)

nikki1105 said:


> Hi, I am looking for some advice, we currently live in Melbourne and to be honest I am quite disappointed with it, we should have done our homework better, the weather is rubbish, its very expensive, its dirty and there is alot of drugs and violence (yes I know you get this in most cities but...) So we are planning on moving, we are looking at Perth or Brisbane, Sunshine coast area maybe, just wondering if anyone could share there impression of these places in comparison to Melbourne??
> 
> Thanks


I have lived in both Melbourne and Brisbane. I can say Brisbane wins hands down, warm weather all year round, virtually no crime or any anti social behaviuor, to the point where some might describe it as boring.

If you have a family it is perfect for a whole range of outdoor activities, and is close to Gold Coast, Sunshine Coast, Fraser coast, and a fantastic hinterland area full of national parks.


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

Check Brisbane.
The South was quite hilly and a bit confusing, but we loved the North.
Go to the North Lakes, there are good schools there, a nice environment and even a small expat-brit community with a small shop where you can buy Marmite and other stuff. 
The town centre is big enough too give us the proper city feel and it's much cleaner than Melbourne.
Houses are cheaper too.
Hubby loves the Sunshine Coast but it proved harder jobs wise.
Brisbane is very family oriented and good cheap food can be bought on the Asian market.

Good luck!


----------



## nikki1105 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi, sorry only just saw this, thanks, will check it out only 4 wks now till we come up to visit. Nice to hear the houses are cheaper because they are just ridiculous here!



Busyte said:


> Hi,
> 
> Check Brisbane.
> The South was quite hilly and a bit confusing, but we loved the North.
> ...


----------



## nikki1105 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks thats great to hear, looking forward to seeing for ourselves soon



ohaileagain said:


> I have lived in both Melbourne and Brisbane. I can say Brisbane wins hands down, warm weather all year round, virtually no crime or any anti social behaviuor, to the point where some might describe it as boring.
> 
> If you have a family it is perfect for a whole range of outdoor activities, and is close to Gold Coast, Sunshine Coast, Fraser coast, and a fantastic hinterland area full of national parks.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

You really hate the climate in Melbourne.
Then surely you likes the climate in Brisbane. 
I have met some people here in Brisbane who have relocated from Melbourne due to climatic condions.

Thankyou
..................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals 30th July 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009
Arrived on May 26th 2010


----------



## nikki1105 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Still here!*

We are still in Melbourne and I am still fed up  Looking at Perth In January, we will see if I finally get to escape to the sun


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

nikki1105 said:


> We are still in Melbourne and I am still fed up  Looking at Perth In January, we will see if I finally get to escape to the sun


I'm wondering what were you up to for almost 2 years?


----------



## nikki1105 (Jan 4, 2009)

spin123 said:


> I'm wondering what were you up to for almost 2 years?


haha, moaning mostly!! Well we were all set to move to Brisbane last September but my Husband changed his mind at the last minute, he didn't think it was the best place for our business, so we have been working hard in Melbourne, business is going well but I'm still seriously fed up here so now trying to figure out if our business would work in Perth or if I just have to accept I am going to have to live in cold and grey for 8mths of the year


----------

